
American Failure: top 0.1% owns as many assets as bottom 90%. And it's worsening - GoldenMoustache
https://medium.com/the-mission/the-american-dream-is-dead-f218a456459c
======
sykh
What’s interesting about this problem is that the average American is way
better off now than in the past. We have access to things unimaginable to
people a mere 100 yeas ago. We live longer and have way more material wealth.
It shouldn’t matter that so few own so much more but it does. In some sense
it’s an issue of psychology.

------
ac29
Correct link: [https://medium.com/swlh/the-american-dream-is-dead-
fe9290dd0...](https://medium.com/swlh/the-american-dream-is-dead-fe9290dd0516)

------
GoldenMoustache
mmm I got the link wrong... Is there anyway to delete my submission or change
the link?

